# BumperBoy Sportsman



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting the BumperBoy Sportsman. I would like to know what comments about it anyone has. The height and distance the bumpers are launched? Any comments will be appreciated.

Thanks
Donald


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

The sportsman and the derbydouble are the same except for the electronics. If you ever plan to get more than one you should go for the derbydouble so that you only have one remote. 

Throws a nice mark, anywhere from 20 to 40 yards depending on loads, wind and angle.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

The derby double is upgradable. Go with that if your sold on a 2 shooter. If you can afford it get the four shooter. Even if you have only one dog you will at some point wish you had gotten the larger model.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

What Bullgator said.  

Steve


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The above posts are all correct.


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Agree - I held out for a four shooter and am glad I did.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Would there be any disadvantage to getting an eight shooter instead of a four shooter? I don't have a bumper boy yet, but for a hundred or so dollars more, I was thinking one day I might get an eight shooter, or maybe a twelve shooter. I imagine they are a little heavier but that would keep them from bouncing out of the truck.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

8 and 12 shooter BB's are best reserved for those with lots of dogs.
They both are bulky even for a man, and too much for a woman. You will need to drive into the field to set them up or use utility vechicles such as mules or large ATV's to move the equipment around. They are tough and slow to drag, even on wheels, over rough terrain.


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

The 8 shooter has a shoulder strap on it and isn't that much more bulky than the 4 shooter. It is the same height, just a little heavier. The 12 shooter has wheels. If you like the bi-directional option, only the doubles and 4 shooters have this.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

An 8-12 would depend on how many dogs you have. Lets say you have two. that would give you either 4 of the same mark with the 8 and 6 of the same mark for each dog with the 12. I don;t re-run marks unless there is a good reason. If you have 2 dogs and a 4 shooter you can run bi-directional marks so each dog would get two different marks (having one 4 shooter), or if you dont use tha bi directional you have room for one no bird per dog.
If you have more than 2 or 3 dogs you might want an 8 shooter.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I normally train with 3 others, 1 dog apiece. 3 4 shooters do well. If we have to repeat a mark or help a dog, we do have to reload.
But we use ATV's so it's a quick reload.


----------

